# Non avrei mai detto + congiuntivo presente



## gowiththeflow94

Salve a tutti, 
ieri mi sono imbattuta nella frase " Da come scrive non avrei mai detto SIA tedesco" (un ragazzo aveva scritto una frase in tedesco abbastanza sgrammaticata, e faceva pensare, in effetti, che non fosse madrelingua. 
A me suona male, e avrei detto "FOSSE", ma cercando online mi sono imbattuta in una traduzione di un famoso libro del 900 in cui si usa "Non avrei mai detto sia"
https://books.google.it/books?id=uV...&q=Mr collins non avrei mai detto sia&f=false

Dato che la frase sopra è stata scritta da qualcuno che, normalmente, scrive molto bene in italiano mi viene il dubbio che forse si tratti di un'eccezione e che non sia sbagliato. 
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## fabry2811

Per qualche motivo a me suona bene soltanto "fosse".


----------



## bearded

fabry2811 said:


> Per qualche motivo a me suona bene soltanto "fosse".


Anche a me.
La ragione sta nella 'consecutio temporum' o sequenza sintattica dei modi e dei tempi. Purtroppo oggigiorno si tende a rispettarla sempre meno.


----------



## ohbice

A questo punto fuori titolo del famoso libro del '900 e fuori il nome dell'autore che scrive molto bene. Normalmente, eh.
p


----------



## gowiththeflow94

Ohbice, il link del libro è pubblicato nel mio post originale(conta che si tratta di una traduzione). 
Per quanto riguarda l'autore non è famoso, nè infallibile. Semplicemente, solitamente, scrive molto bene e per questo ho pensato che si trattasse di una sfumatura che io non riuscivo a cogliere.


----------



## ohbice

Ah, allora è il traduttore che scrive molto bene... non infallibile, questo no. Serve il nome del traduttore.


----------



## Pugnator

L'unico tempo consentito è il congiuntivo imperfetto. A riprova di questo basta cercare su google libri "Non ho mai detto sia"  e "Non ho mai detto che sia"; se lo fai noti benissimo che non trovi nessun esempio, mentre invece se cerchi "Non ho mai detto fosse" e "non ho mai detto che fosse" trovi svariati esempii.


----------



## Kres

Cari amici italiani, chiedo scusa del mio intervento. Ho trovato qualcosa di interessante a proposito di questo tema.  "Con il condizionale semplice dei verbi che _non esprimono volontà o desiderio l'accordo è con il congiuntivo presente o passato:  Direi che Carla faccia (abbia fatto) bene a venire con noi" [Katerin Katerinov, Maria Clotilde Boriosi Katerinov. La lingua italiana per stranieri. Perugia, 1985, p. 366]. Se non mi sbaglio si tratta del verbo dichiarativo in condizionale ("direi") nella proposizione subordinata. Cordiali saluti!_


----------



## bearded

Kres said:


> "Con il condizionale semplice


Qui però si tratta del condizionale passato o composto: (non) *avrei *(mai) *detto.*
E perché parli di condizionale nella proposizione subordinata?  Qui ''non avrei mai detto'' è la principale.


----------



## Kres

*1.* Comunque sia  "non avrei mai detto" è il verbo *dichiarativo *e se non mi sbaglio con i verbi dichiarativi in condizionale nella frase principale della proposizione subordinata si usa *il congiuntivo presente o passato.   2.* "... non avrei mai detto (che) sia tedesco" è *la proposizione subordinata !*


----------



## bearded

Su quella regola si può discutere. Secondo la sintassi tradizionale ci vorrebbe il congiuntivo imperfetto.  Oggigiorno viene ammesso anche il congiuntivo presente, ma alle persone ancora ''attaccate'' alla tradizione - come me ed evidentemente anche fabry e Pugnator - quest'uso suona male all'orecchio. Ci sono già state discussioni in merito, nel forum (a me ''avrei pensato che fosse vero'' suona bene, ''avrei pensato che sia vero'' suona male).
Quanto all'analisi del periodo, secondo me
- solo ''non avrei mai detto'' è la frase principale, mentre
- ''da come scrive (= a giudicare da come scrive) e ''(che) sia/fosse tedesco'' sono due proposizioni subordinate.


----------



## frugnaglio

Se tutti concordano perfettamente, questo thread diventa noioso, e allora vi ridò il gusto di argomentare discostandomi dal coro.

Secondo me “non avrei mai detto che sia tedesco” non è scorretta. Distinguerei due diversi usi del tempo presente:
1) descrizione del presente (“piove”)
2) enunciazione di uno stato di cose eterno o comunque indipendente dal tempo (“due più due fa quattro”)
Nel caso 2) è possibile (non obbligatorio) usare il presente anche in un periodo che globalmente è al passato: Aristotele non sapeva che *è* la gravità ad attrarre i corpi.
Allo stesso modo, posso dire “non sapevo che era tedesco” ma anche “non sapevo che è tedesco” dato che l'essere tedesco si suppone sia una proprietà che non cambia nel tempo.
“Non avrei mai detto che sia tedesco” è la stessa cosa. Confrontatela con “non avrei mai detto che *sia* la gravità ad attrarre i corpi”... vi suona bene con *fosse*?


----------



## bearded

Spiacente, frugnaglio, ma non sono d'accordo su quanto dici nel tuo simpatico messaggio.  Per me la questione non riguarda il fatto se la frase secondaria esprima uno stato di fatto permanente o meno, ma solo la sequenza dei modi e dei tempi - dunque solo la sintassi. Per me i tuoi esempi con l'indicativo non sono significativi.
Secondo me si puo' dire solo "non avrei mai detto che fosse la gravita ad attrarre i corpi". Come nelle frasi ipotetiche, anche nelle dichiarative un condizionale richiama un congiuntivo imperfetto.


----------



## Kres

Quindi, Bearded man, La lingua italiana per stranieri di K.Katerinov e M.C. Boriosi Katerinov racconta favole e sarebbe meglio buttare via questo manuale?!


----------



## frugnaglio

Kres said:


> Quindi, Bearded man, La lingua italiana per stranieri di K.Katerinov e M.C. Boriosi Katerinov racconta favole e sarebbe meglio buttare via questo manuale?!


A questa domanda Bearded ti ha già risposto: la frase che citi da quel manuale parla del condizionale semplice, qui stiamo parlando del condizionale passato.


----------



## Kres

Ho capito.


----------

